# Υποτροφίες για μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές από το ΙΚΥ



## gspiliop (Jun 12, 2012)

Το Ίδρυμα Κρατικών Υποτροφιών ανακοίνωσε τη χορήγηση υποτροφιών για μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό για το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2012-13, στο πλαίσιο της πράξης "Πρόγραμμα Χορήγησης Υποτροφιών ΙΚΥ με Διαδικασία Εξατομικευμένης Αξιολόγησης-Οριζόντια Πράξη Ακαδημαϊκού Έτους 2012-2013".

http://edokoita.blogspot.gr/2012/06/blog-post_822.html

πηγή: http://edokoita.blogspot.gr/


----------

